# Code Audit



## z662 (Jan 6, 2010)

Hello,

I was interested in learning about the development process of FreeBSD.  I someday hope to be able to be a talented enough coder to produce code of my own to contribute, however until I get to that point I was hoping someone could point me in the right direction in regards to learning about the development process as a whole for the BSD project.  I also wanted to know if a code audit existed similar to OpenBSD's security code audit, and the differences/similarities compared to various Linux distro's development process.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jan 6, 2010)

i cant access it since im at work, but on youtube theres a good talk on freebsd development.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 6, 2010)

FreeBSD Developers' Handbook


----------



## danger@ (Jan 7, 2010)

you might find these slides useful for the beginning:
http://www.watson.org/~robert/freebsd/2008fosdem/20080223-fosdem-large-open-source-project.pdf

also, a nice and quiet a bit hidden section of our web page might give you some overview: http://www.freebsd.org/internal/


----------



## z662 (Jan 7, 2010)

Excellent, thanks everyone


----------



## danger@ (Jan 10, 2010)

Also, I know nothing about OpenBSD's and neither Linux code audit, however FreeBSD project uses Coverity system to do static analysis on its source code (unfortunately the system running the scans is offline ). There is also some initiative to run a static analysis using the Clang static analyzer.

Hope that's the answer you were looking for.


----------



## vall (Sep 28, 2017)

Maybe some news about code auditing in FreeBSD?
For example, OpenBSD "marketing" includes praise to audit of code (but this doesn't exclude that random people can find problems or bugs). FreeBSD people are more taciturn so maybe new wiki page or something like that can be found?


----------

